

Ask HN: Java web applications - sauere

Hi there, i have been building web applications using Ruby, Python, Go, PHP... you name it. I wanted to give Java a shot.<p>So i was researching the Java world and i am somewhat confused.  A quick google search returns web frameworks like Spark, Play, Dropwizard... and then there is a ton of $SeriousEnterpriseBusinessStuff where i absolutely can&#x27;t find where to begin with.<p>So. What are some commonly used concepts for developing web applications in the Java ecosystem? What else should i know before i get started?
======
arisAlexis
you will either go with Dropwizard for a REST service or with Spring which is
used by most enterprises. The former is significantly lighter and easier to
learn but not so deep.

------
arisAlexis
play is mainly for scala btw

